# Windows 7 & Mimaki CG-60ST (SAMURAI)



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

Is anyone running this cutter in Windows 7? If so, were there problems setting it up? What software such as CorelDraw or Illustrator are you using and what version? What driver are you using? FineCut? 
Thanks.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not running one, but I can tell you there isn't a driver for this unit and Windows 7, or Vista.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

CW is correct. You will not be able to run your Samurai with Windows 7.


----------



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

I don't have Windows 7 yet but my understanding is you can run Win7 in XP mode. Would you then be able to do that and run it with CorelDraw 12 installed? The driver for the Samurai operates within CorelDraw.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You will need Windows 7 Professional to do this, also be aware Microsoft is talking about dropping the XP compatibility function soon...


----------



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

Thanks. This is good to know.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You're welcome. Keep in mind it still may not work. The CG60 is run using a driver for another cutter so it can be a little strange at times. 
I know some people were having an issue with it back cutting when using Windows XP, once it started doing this there was no way to get it to stop. To give you an example of back cutting…normally if you send a rectangle to the cutter it will cut from point 1 to 2 to 3 to 4 and back to 1 to complete the rectangle. The back cutting causes the cutter to cut from point 2 to 1, 3 to 2, 4 to 3 and 1 to 4 to complete the rectangle. Because it picks up the blade each time the corners are not completely cut and it can leave little bits of material in the corners making it hard to weed. Now this may not sound like much of an issue with a rectangle…imagine trying to weed a word with 250 nodes/points/anchors that are not connected!!!


----------



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

Corel Whisperer said:


> You're welcome. Keep in mind it still may not work. The CG60 is run using a driver for another cutter so it can be a little strange at times.
> I know some people were having an issue with it back cutting when using Windows XP, once it started doing this there was no way to get it to stop. To give you an example of back cutting…normally if you send a rectangle to the cutter it will cut from point 1 to 2 to 3 to 4 and back to 1 to complete the rectangle. The back cutting causes the cutter to cut from point 2 to 1, 3 to 2, 4 to 3 and 1 to 4 to complete the rectangle. Because it picks up the blade each time the corners are not completely cut and it can leave little bits of material in the corners making it hard to weed. Now this may not sound like much of an issue with a rectangle…imagine trying to weed a word with 250 nodes/points/anchors that are not connected!!!


I have the CG60 and currently run it on XP. I've never had a cutting problem and have installed it on a couple of XP computers. Thanks for the info though...I will tuck this info in the troubleshooting file for reference.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I was running one on XP for about two years before I started having the issue. It may have been one of the Windows updates that cause the problem.


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nick Horvath said:


> CW is correct. You will not be able to run your Samurai with Windows 7.


Does this still hold true? I found the following driver on the official site:
Download | MIMAKI ENGINEERING CO., LTD.

Also, is the build quality of the samurai 7 good enough that would make purchasing a used mimaki cg-60st a good buy at $400- $500?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rookie1178 said:


> Does this still hold true? I found the following driver on the official site:
> Download | MIMAKI ENGINEERING CO., LTD.
> 
> Also, is the build quality of the samurai 7 good enough that would make purchasing a used mimaki cg-60st a good buy at $400- $500?


I don't know because I don't have one anymore! Never really like it when I used it anyways. 

Also if you have $400 to $500 to spend on a used one why not add another $100 and get a new cutter with a warranty and support!


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I don't know because I don't have one anymore! Never really like it when I used it anyways.
> 
> Also if you have $400 to $500 to spend on a used one why not add another $100 and get a new cutter with a warranty and support!


I'm in Jamaica so warranty is a double edged sword for me, the cost to ship defective parts or a defective cutter back and forth will be prohibitive (custom & taxes is a *****). I was actually looking at the gcc expert lx until I was made aware (on this very forum - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t184174-4.html#post1253254) of a $200 part that can break off in 8-20 months.

I'd prefer a used 1-3 year old gx-24/summa/ioline/graphtec because of their superior build quality and reliability, so I actually won't mind spending a bit more. I was just checking on the mimaki because one appeared on ebay and I never researched that brand


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rookie1178 said:


> I'm in Jamaica so warranty is a double edged sword for me, the cost to ship defective parts or a defective cutter back and forth will be prohibitive (custom & taxes is a *****). I was actually looking at the gcc expert lx until I was made aware (on this very forum - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t184174-4.html#post1253254) of a $200 part that can break off in 8-20 months.
> 
> I'd prefer a used 1-3 year old gx-24/summa/ioline/graphtec because of their superior build quality and reliability, so I actually won't mind spending a bit more. I was just checking on the mimaki because one appeared on ebay and I never researched that brand


 I totaly understand! I would go for the Roland GX24 or GCC if you can over the Mimaki. Just my $.02
CW


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I totaly understand! I would go for the Roland GX24 or GCC if you can over the Mimaki. Just my $.02
> CW


So you would recommend that I can add the gcc puma III and Jaguar models to my watch list. I saw a few videos of the mimaki cutting, it was really slow and it didn't inspire confidence, especially when the weeding of really big letters failed. thanks for the advice


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rookie1178 said:


> So you would recommend that I can add the gcc puma III and Jaguar models to my watch list. I saw a few videos of the mimaki cutting, it was really slow and it didn't inspire confidence, especially when the weeding of really big letters failed. thanks for the advice


Yes, just make sure if you are getting a used cutter that it works...you don't want to get someone problem cutter.


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Yes, just make sure if you are getting a used cutter that it works...you don't want to get someone problem cutter.


I'm hoping to get a demo model from one of the many trusted dealers or a used cutter from any of the veteran sign shop or tshirt operators on here.


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a CG60 st and I am running it with Win 7 on illustrator cs6...I think I may have replied too late though.


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

theLeffla said:


> I have a CG60 st and I am running it with Win 7 on illustrator cs6...I think I may have replied too late though.


It's never too late, you just may help the next person with the same issue.


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

So I actually contacted Mimaki and they have there program FineCut pro which comes with each mimaki cutter/plotter. Ended up having the version 7 for xp and they gave me the free upgrade to win7/8. Also make sure you have a serial port on your pc to be able to connect this age old cutter. 

*Edit I have since started using my Allen Datagraph as it has better cutting potential. This device allows me to cut in front of the rollers and keeps the material more secure so there is no shifting during cutting.


----------



## eboni bnii (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey How is everything going. I have a cg 60 st mimaki and lost the drivers and the fine cuts software i need help. if someone has any of these or the fine cuts **** please email me so we can talk. [email protected] thank you


----------



## eboni bnii (Nov 20, 2017)

hello how are you. my name is eboni and I have a plotter cg 60 st need the drivers and fine cuts software can you haelp [email protected] is my email.


----------



## fletchermartin (Nov 8, 2017)

You will not be able to run it with Windows 7


----------



## eboni bnii (Nov 20, 2017)

hey how are you. thank you for replying back .oh ok. i have windows xp on a computer set up only for my plotter. do you have the fine cut software and drivers. i can get what i need to be able to cut it.or the drivers. or what can i cut it on? i need help to get my machine up and running again.


----------



## eboni bnii (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey how are you. do you have fine cuts software. i need to get my plotter running. its a cg 60 st mimaki


----------



## eboni bnii (Nov 20, 2017)

Can you help me what can i do to get my machine up and running again. i have no money to get a new one


----------

